# My ever expanding drugstore collection! (Pic Heavy and very detailed!)



## jennyfee (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guys, so this is my first post, I thought I'd show you my MU collection, so feel free to leave any comments, I'll try to be as precise as I can as to what's what, but if you have any question or suggestions for must haves that I'm missing, feel free to reply!

So for my brushes, it's a kit that I got from ebay, there are 20 brushes (plus three I already had) and I got them for 25$, shipping included, but I really got what I paid for, because the brushes are a little bit stiff, and I'm missing a few ones too... Such as a foundation brush, or blending brush (the two colored one)... But it came in a beautiful case and for a first kit it's good enough.
Attachment 6352
For my face stuff, I'll start from the top, from left to right. First I have to tell you guys, I work in a drugstore, and I sometimes get testers for free so you are gonna see some of these, and sometimes they have those plastic displays and we just cut out the eyeshadows and blushes out of them and give them to the employees.
So the half moon like bronzer is from Annabelle, it's from their summer 2008 collection, it came in the palettes, it was the same one for the three different palettes, and it doesn't have a name. Next to that is my Clinique Blush/Bronzer in Iced Lotus/Sunkissed. Next is my trusty store brand sharpener  Then you have my Yves Rocher blush in Rose Douceur, which I think is not sold in the U.S. Sorry! 
In the second row I have my NYC Smooth Mineral Loose Foundation Powder, that I use under my eyes when I work with loose pigments. Then my Maybelline Pure Makeup in Creamy Natural. Next is the new Smoothing Primer from Revlon's Beyond Natural collection. Next is my LE Marcelle Tiger's Eye Dome Bronzing Powder, which I absolutely love. Third row is my NYC Smooth Mineral Loose Finishing Powder, used for the same purpose as above, my Cover Girl clean pressed powder in 120 ( creamy natural), and finally my Physician's Formula Concealer/Green Corrector liquid stick.
Attachment 6353
For my pigments, the four ones from the top are Eye Sparles from Splash, the blue one is Radiant Ocean, the green one is Tropical Lime, the purple one is Purple Rain (lol) and the pink one is Starfish Coral. The fifth one is from Clinique, it's a Glow Crazy Powder Highlighter in Gold Dust, but I prefer to use it as a pigment rather than an highlighter. 
Attachment 6354
My NYX eyeshadows... They are Frosted Lilac, Beauty Queen, Purple, My Favorite Color, Golden Dune (beautiful!), Daisy, and Violet.
Attachment 6355
The two eyeshadows at the top are from Cover Girl's Fall 2008 collection, they call them eye enhancers, the blue and yellow one is called Blazing Blues, and the green and pink one is called firecracker. The third one is a little blurry, its LE from L'Oréal, it's from their Wear Infinité collection, it's an eyeshadow trio called Galaxy Grey. I love it it's a soft white, pale grey and dark grey shimmery shadows. In the second row, also from CG's fall 2008 collection is the Turquoise Tempest eye enhancer, then the Rimmel Colour Rush Quad Eye Shadow in Urban Beach, and then my Revlon Illuminance Creme Shadow LE 10-Shade Pallette in Warm&Toasty.
Attachment 6356
Now for my second eyeshadow picture, the first one is L'Oréal H.I.P. Bright Shadow Duo in Reckless,the other one is a store brand light blue/navy that I don't use that much, The other one is Clinique High Impact Eye Shadow Trio in Sugar Sugar and Rose Wine Duo, which is a soft white, soft pink and soft brown trio. The next one is a similar Clinique trio, it is an eye palette called Strawberry Fudge and Sugar Sugar. At the bottom it is the rest of the Annabelle palette I was telling you about, I showed you the bronzer, now this is the eyeshadow palette, called Natural Nomade, it's really pretty, and you can see how we cut the plastic display  yea freebies! The two next ones are also trios from Annabelle that were cut out of the plastic displays, they are from the previous collection, but I can't remember what they are... Sorry!
Attachment 6357
Next is my eye stuff. I'll list the pencils from top to bottom, and then my other stuff from left to right. So at the top is my store brand glittery black pencil (starlit), then my store brand glittery purple pencil(fireworks), store brand navy (midnight), Annabelle Khol pencil in Fiesta, store brand in lemon, store brand black pencil, CG eye pencil in soft brown, the name has rubbed off but the number is 212, store brand in celery, annabelle khol eyeliner in Mercury (gray), store brand brown (mink), and Lise Watier in white.
On the left is my beloved Lise Watier Metamorphix Liquid Transformer, that I forgot to take out of the box (which is so pretty by the way) , my L'Oréal Carbon Black Voluminous Mascara, my Maybelline Great Lash Blackest Black Mascara, my Lise Watier LE precious eyeliners in black and gold, my prestige liquid eyeliner in envy (dark green), which I also have in brown but forgot to take a picture, and also a glittery brown store brand eyeliner that i forgot. Next are my glitter eyeliners, they are from Splash, the first one is Huntington Beach (silver), next is Green Anemone, Purple Heart, California Beach (gold), the white one is Eyeshadow sealer or base, and the blue one is Sparkling Oceanspray. 
Attachment 6358
For my glosses, the first one is an Italian brand sold where I work, the color is 36, next is my Annabelle Le Gloss in Icy Ginger, next is a sample size of Clinique Colour Surge Impossibly Glossy in Camisole, it's SO pretty! next is my bonnebell vitagloss in Sheer Kiwi, my Smackers lip frosting in Pink 'Nilla Mint, and my L'Oréal Glam Shine in Prima Donna. The other two ones are quite obviously blistex, and Cuccio Naturale butter bland that I sometimes use on my lips. 
Attachment 6359
My lipsticks... Starting at left, simply Labello Pearl and Shine, L'Oréal Colour Juice in Cherry Freeze, Yves Rocher Luminelle in Prune Argentée, NYC in Peach Ice, Clinique in Bamboo Pink, then there are two in front of each other, in the front its a L'Oréal Volume Perfect sample in 605, and behind it is my trusty Clinique in Raspberry Glacé. Then you have Marcelle's Rouge Reflex in Emotion, another L'Oréal Volume Perfect sample in 315, and my Maybelline in Royal Red. In front of those, from top to bottom, you have a Lise Watier CrayoLip Duo in Think Pink, Maybelline Superstay Lipcolor in Peach, and then in Ruby, and finally the full two-sided L'Oréal Volume Perfect in 200. 
Attachment 6360
And finally (I know, it was sooo detailed! ) Here's the way I store my stuff. It cost almost nothing, they fit on top of each other and i just put my brush case right on top.
Attachment 6361
So I hope you guys like my colllection, and I hope someday I'll be as good as you and be able to post make up tutorials!!

Janie


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice Collection you got going there!


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 1, 2008)

ain't nothing wrong with drugstore makeup-all makeup is good in my book! nice collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 1, 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome! I'm loving the L'oreal HIP right now =)


----------



## poule (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_(...) Yves Rocher Luminelle (...)_

 
I LOVE Yves Rocher!!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this...but I agree I tried it...don't know how I feel about since I only got to use it once = ] I bought it in 2007 or 08 dunno remember.



Sario said:


> Awesome! I'm loving the L'oreal HIP right now =)


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome collection! Gotta love those drugstore gems!


----------

